# I'm a new Member



## acemon (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you! I'n new to this type of information. But the people on this forum seem really knowledgeable. Thanks everyone who responded to my posts. 

-Acemon


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*acemon* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## BigKevKris (Nov 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kboy (Nov 13, 2011)

acemon said:


> Thank you! I'n new to this type of information. But the people on this forum seem really knowledgeable. Thanks everyone who responded to my posts.
> 
> -Acemon[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 13, 2011)

I am new too. People are very good on these boards, lots of good info.


----------



## flogzero (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome, read all of the stickies carefully before asking a question, and enjoy your stay!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 14, 2011)

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 14, 2011)

hi-i'm here for you.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## WorldWeary (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------

